# Only Big Tobacco and Big Pharma want e-cig regulation



## Derick (2/12/14)

*Ivo Vegter: Only Big Tobacco and Big Pharma want e-cig regulation*

The tobacco industry is not unique. Both it and the pharmaceutical industry would like to monopolise the e-cigarette action. And government is only too happy to sacrifice public health to big business lobbyists. The truth is that they are safe to use and effective to quit smoking. If governments were consistent, they’d hand e-cigarettes out like condoms.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Cat (2/12/14)

i think that applies more in the USA. Other governments are into it just because - just because they're governments...and the nanny states governments get into everything. 
Bad news, been bothering people, is that Thailand has banned shisha and e-cigs. Not clear, apparently it only applies to shops, but it is a problem for people to buy stuff. i mean they had shisha cafes, which have been forced to close or to stop providing shisha, but buying the stuff becomes a problem and of course it's also a problem for people to buy online, with customs.


----------



## Oren (2/12/14)

Great write up. I always enjoy reading Ivo's articles.


----------



## Derick (2/12/14)

Cat said:


> i think that applies more in the USA. Other governments are into it just because - just because they're governments...and the nanny states governments get into everything.
> Bad news, been bothering people, is that Thailand has banned shisha and e-cigs. Not clear, apparently it only applies to shops, but it is a problem for people to buy stuff. i mean they had shisha cafes, which have been forced to close or to stop providing shisha, but buying the stuff becomes a problem and of course it's also a problem for people to buy online, with customs.


I'm wondering how well an e-cig cafe would do here  - Would be nice to have a place to sit and drink coffee/whiskey/beverage of choice and get a free sample pack of juices with it - then you just sit there, vape and drink and chat

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## JaxxGTA (2/12/14)

Derick said:


> I'm wondering how well an e-cig cafe would do here  - Would be nice to have a place to sit and drink coffee/whiskey/beverage of choice and get a free sample pack of juices with it - then you just sit there, vape and drink and chat



I think you might be onto something there @Derick. Although at the moment the Vaping community in SA is a very small one so probably not viable yet.


----------



## Derick (2/12/14)

JaxxGTA said:


> I think you might be onto something there @Derick. Although at the moment the Vaping community in SA is a very small one so probably not viable yet.


heh - maybe make it one with a large vaping section and like 5 tables for non vapers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (2/12/14)

Derick said:


> heh - maybe make it one with a large vaping section and like 5 tables for non vapers



It will be a cloudy little coffie bar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (2/12/14)

i dunno...if you see the pics of the "B&M" shops in the States - with lounge areas, they're either in small "strip malls" or just ordinary "down-market" type streets. It's not so much about how big the market is in the country, it's how many vapers in that specific area that could be customers.
Few thoughts (in SA)...
Big mall rentals are too expensive, the lease would be too much. You're basically talking about a coffee bar that includes a vape shop and allows people to vape. (Future legislation might be a problem, mall rules might be a problem.)

It would have to be a small strip mall like in Joburg, like what there is around the Fourways / NW area.
Or somewhere like Florida Road in Durban, or the equivalent in Cape Town.

Coffe and tea would be essential...need expensive investment in espresso machine etc. (or lease it?) Not competing with big-name coffee bars and not expecting that amount of business, not so many customers in-and-out, so don't need such big machine and so on.
Have one fridge for cooldrinks and juices.
Chai, masala chai, good idea, suited to much of the target market, adds interest.

Profit would depend on selling vape stuff. Input costs much higher than online business (complementary?) but attract more customers, more "converts."
Need to figure what the total investment for start-up would be and then look at rentals in those small strip malls. ...? ....i like it. 

PS: If not those small malls around Fourways, i'm thinking of the small local strip malls in the area past Northgate, the suburbs that extend to the right side of the road as you go towards Roodepoort and so on.


----------



## Alex (2/12/14)

Superb article, thanks for sharing @Derick


----------



## WHITELABEL (2/12/14)

Derick said:


> I'm wondering how well an e-cig cafe would do here  - Would be nice to have a place to sit and drink coffee/whiskey/beverage of choice and get a free sample pack of juices with it - then you just sit there, vape and drink and chat


I had a similar thought, but rather a cocktail bar, where you could pair different cocktails with different flavour vapes. I would live at that place!


----------



## Silver (6/12/14)

Super article @Derick, thanks for posting

As for a vape coffee bar, I know I would support it if it was conveniently located

Another thing to mention about a physical presence is that it makes it so much easier for people to learn about vaping and experience a good quality vape when they interact with others. Much harder to fully appreciate these things online, especially for the newer vapers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

